# I need some suggestions, quick.



## UnConundrum (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm off to the first BBQ competition for the season tomorrow, and desert is one of the items on my list. I'm going to make a yeast raised coffee cake that usually does pretty well for me. It's rather unique. My problem is that submission is in a standard styrofoam box, in which the slices will be rather tight. I have no idea how to garnish. A good percentage of points are based on presentation and I'm drawing a blank. I did the cake a few years ago (took 2nd to a professional chef) but we could pick our own container. I used some green royal icing and fresh nasturtiums on the plate.... but I have no idea what to do in a tight container.'


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

Standard comp clamshell? Can you bake them off in mini muffin tins or shot glasses? A Bed of flower petals is always attractive. 

Past that I am coming up blank.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2011)

Stick 4 big forks through the lid and call it a day.


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2011)

whats in the cake nuts ? maybe some candy walnuts or maybe a lite toffee 
cut or curl in strips .coffee mousse ,coffee infused caramel suckers.
and good luck and keep us posted.:chef2:


----------



## UnConundrum (Apr 15, 2011)

I've tried making individual ones, but unless it's a big muffin tin, it doesn't work out. When you roll up the cake, it invariably gets large air pockets which add to the appearance/uniqueness. Cake has raisins and nuts in it. Hmmm. I do have a bunch of glazed walnuts that I made this past weekend... might be better as the bed than just chopped walnuts.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

Warren, can you roll up the cake and cut it like coins? You might be able to layer them that way so you can get the six in as well as show off the filling.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep the garnishes breakfast-related? How about making some roses out of bacon that's cooked a little short of crispness? vg: Could also carve up some fancy orange segments. I like the idea of a coffee mousse that was posted above!


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2011)

meringue cookies could do with candied violets on top .


----------



## mhlee (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you cut the pieces more straight, then maybe place in a circular arrangement in the box? Or maybe have them overlap, tip facing tip, back to front so they look organized and slightly stacked? 

+1 to glazed walnuts. Do you put a crumb topping on the cake? If so, you could use excess crumb on the bottom . . .


----------



## goodchef1 (Apr 16, 2011)

My 2cents, 

Coffee cake looks delicious, but if you are going to a competition, I agree that presentation needs to be in the cake form and not dressing. Nastursiums are someone 90's, and as a judge I would not give you points by throwing a few flowers on it.

Do your recipe in a custom mold you can have done at any specialty shop. 
make a shape of a coffee cup, fill the center with a chocolate and vanilla swirl softer version to give the look of a mocha or coffe drink, top with powered sugar, then stick a dark chocolate swizzle stick in it and take that prize from that prof. chef. :smile1:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 16, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> I'm off to the first BBQ competition for the season tomorrow, [/IMG]


 
How'd it go? What'd you end up doing?


----------

